# What Do You Think About Sna411



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am thinking about buying a Seiko SNA411. I have a Black monster, and thinking about selling it, hope I dont regret.

I cant find any reviews about this watch, so please let me know what you think about it!












































Features:

Type: Alarm Chronograph

Movement: Quartz

Calibre: 7T62

Pilot's flightmaster watch

Crystal: Dome Hardlex crystal

Dial: Black dail with yellow second hand

Bezel: Bi directional with slide function

Case: Stainless steel

Case diameter: 46mm including crown

Case thickness: 13mm

Water resistance: 200meters

Bracelet/Strap: Solid stainless steel links


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

looks a really nice watch, the only thing I would be conscious of is whether you would actually use the dials or whether a 'cleaner' face woudl suit, you may find that the dials seem a bit 'fussy' after a while.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

A mate of mine has, I think, the blue dial version. Its a great watch.

Re the comment about it being "fussy", yes the dial is busy but if you like the tool-watch look that will probably be part of the appeal. I recall the pushers screw lock too which is a nice detail...

Go for it!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Very nice 

overtones of Breitling.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this watch is awesome, and one i really must get again at some point.....it wears big, and mine got a lot of attention. And funnily enough, i never found the dial overly fussy....the only minor gripe i would have (well a couple) is the shiney bracelet (which can be sorted easily enough) and the domed xtal. I used to flip a watch if it even had a slight dome, and i think that that was the reason why i flipped it, although im much better now 

looks good on a nato too.....

now....onto flipping the monster....dont....you will regret it, however, there easy enough to replace in the future if you ever get the monster itch again.......

....and on another point, where are you planning to buy it from? and how much?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look at creation watches (just google them) or skywatch dealer....they are at least Â£30 - Â£70 or more cheaper then some ebay sellers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> *I used to flip a watch if it even had a slight dome*


*Weirdo!!*







:lol:



> now....onto flipping the monster....dont....you will regret it,


Ignore him, get rid of the hideous monstrosity as fast as you can, you *won`t* regret it :yes: 

BTW IMO the Seiko SNA411 looks good B)


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks huuuuuuuuge, but like it. Please do whack your monster up on sale, when I have 50 posts :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

238 dollars on the US 'big river' site if your interested


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it's great, if I didn't have such girly wrists I would be after one!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Excuse the clichÃ©, but it's busier than a one legged man in an **** kicking contest.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Excuse the clichÃ©, but it's busier than a one legged man in an **** kicking contest.


LOL it is ...... but I like it ............









BR Martin


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments, If i buy one, will be from Creation Watches, best prices out there!


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

That's an absolutely awesome looking watch. I flipped my Orange Monster a while ago an invested the funds in an Alpinist. I wasn't sure if I'd miss the monster but I really haven't. As nice a watch as it is I just found it too heavy.


----------

